# Problems transferring mobi files from computer to Kindle Fire HD



## Margo (Jul 19, 2013)

Hopefully someone is having the same problem transferring mobi files from the computer to Kindle. How did you solve your problem?

I loaded several books in the "books" subdirectory of Kindle. All but one displayed. The book that *did not load *works okay in the Previewer. I tried moving this book to the "Docs" subdirectory, but no joy.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Margo


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think on the Kindle Fire, the 'docs' folder is for personal documents - which is essentially what this .mobi file is.

So if you put it in the 'docs' folder, it doesn't show under the 'books' tab but under the 'docs' tab at the far right of the home page. If it doesn't show there either, could it be that it has DRM protection on it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't played with the file structure at all, but transferring via the computer should work if you copy the books specifically into the documents folder. "Book" I think is for stuff from Amazon and the device may not see 'em. I think "documents" (or "docs") would be the right one. (eta: Linda's points about how to find it and DRM are good ones!)

But there's an easier way. Just send the mobi file as an attachment to the kindle wirelessly using the device's specific email address. The only thing you have to be sure of is that you're sending it FROM an 'approved' email address. If you use the one associated with your amazon account you'll be fine. Find the address at Manage Your Kindle under the Personal Document Settings page.

And there's an even EASIER way. Download the "Send to Kindle" applet to your computer. Configure it, and use IT to send files to your kindle. And they'll be archived at Amazon so it's easy to d/l anew if you get a new Kindle/Fire at some point.

Here's a page with all sorts of info -- and links to the applet: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=201238330


----------

